# RCI  fees up Again!



## timeos2 (Dec 23, 2013)

Where does it end.  Effective 1/1/14 RCI exchange fees on RCI. Com go to $209 & call center fees to $219. This is getting out of hand. Glad most of our use now days is rental  or our own time not exchange based.


----------



## pedro47 (Dec 23, 2013)

When we started exchanging using RCI.   Fees were $29.00 per exchange. That was 1988.


----------



## DaveNV (Dec 23, 2013)

I wonder if they ever wonder why the alternate exchange companies are getting so much business?  

Dave


----------



## csxjohn (Dec 23, 2013)

It will end when more people wake up and stop doing business with them.

Right now the smaller exchange companies are more attractive in price but not selection.

For me RCI was always too expensive and I've been using smaller companies for the last 17 years or so.


----------



## RuralEngineer (Dec 23, 2013)

*still doing business?*

I cancelled a long time ago.

stephen


----------



## bnoble (Dec 23, 2013)

So, for the Bay Lake Tower reservation I have coming up for this April, I would have paid the equivalent of $2.50 per DVC point rather than $2.47.

I think I can live with that.


----------



## Bourne (Dec 23, 2013)

Booked my LM Cancun trip. Now all I need is that the Wyndham July/Aug load come in by 12/31

Even if it does not, RCI still works for me


----------



## BevL (Dec 23, 2013)

Where did you find that information, John?

Wondering if it will impact my Canadian account.  We already pay 217/227 for online/call centre.

Thanks

Bev


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Dec 23, 2013)

timeos2 said:


> Where does it end.  Effective 1/1/14 RCI exchange fees on RCI. Com go to $209 & call center fees to $219. This is getting out of hand. Glad most of our use now days is rental  or our own time not exchange based.



Wait! Where do you find rentals for cheaper then $209 for a week?


----------



## WinniWoman (Dec 23, 2013)

Everything goes up except our income. Use your home resorts week and rent additionally. At least you get an EXTRA week that way. If you can;t use it, rent it to someone who can.


----------



## Passepartout (Dec 23, 2013)

Ridewithme38 said:


> Wait! Where do you find rentals for cheaper then $209 for a week?



It would be fine if the $209 or $219 was the only cost, but that's on top of whatever MF you are paying, the +-$100 RCI membership, possible guest certs, housekeeping on stays less than 7 nights, etc, etc, etc. If you are in RCI Points and have a sizable bundle of them, you will be paying all those fees (except membership) for EACH exchange- including those 9,000 point 'instant exchanges.'

BAAAAH HUMBUG!

Jim


----------



## e.bram (Dec 23, 2013)

Ride:
Try II Getaways platinum.


----------



## e.bram (Dec 23, 2013)

Ride:
Try II Getaways platinum.


----------



## ptlohmysoul (Dec 23, 2013)

timeos2 said:


> Where does it end.  Effective 1/1/14 RCI exchange fees on RCI. Com go to $209 & call center fees to $219. This is getting out of hand. Glad most of our use now days is rental  or our own time not exchange based.



What happens to existing On-Going Searches?


----------



## Passepartout (Dec 23, 2013)

ptlohmysoul said:


> What happens to existing On-Going Searches?



I suspect that the price increase is dependent on when you pay RCI. If you paid for the exchange before 1-1-14 it is at the 2013 rate, if after, you lucky soul, you get the new price.

'Course, I could be wrong.

Jim


----------



## rhonda (Dec 23, 2013)

Passepartout said:


> I suspect that the price increase is dependent on when you pay RCI. If you paid for the exchange before 1-1-14 it is at the 2013 rate, if after, you lucky soul, you get the new price.
> 
> 'Course, I could be wrong.
> 
> Jim


That is my guess, too.  After reading this thread I started Googling to see if I could determine the 2015 dates for an annual conference I attend -- hoping to get my OGS opened before the rate change.  Unfortunately, the 2015 dates have not yet been released and I won't know them until late January 2014.


----------



## bogey21 (Dec 23, 2013)

pedro47 said:


> When we started exchanging using RCI.   Fees were $29.00 per exchange. That was 1988.



I remember those days!  Used to think RCI was a good deal.  As prices went up I sold my Weeks held for trading and replaced them with Fixed Weeks with MFs in the $400 - $500 range that I mostly used myself.  Because I don't travel much anymore those are now gone too.

George


----------



## ronparise (Dec 23, 2013)

the best timeshare advice I ever got was to buy at a resort that you intend to visit on a regular basis and do it close to home. Folks that follow that advice seldom have to pay exchange fees.


----------



## Bourne (Dec 23, 2013)

Bourne said:


> Booked my LM Cancun trip. Now all I need is that the Wyndham July/Aug load come in by 12/31
> 
> Even if it does not, RCI still works for me



And ka-Ching....came home to two matches...All set for summer

Three exchanges in one day...


----------



## billymach4 (Dec 23, 2013)

ronparise said:


> the best timeshare advice I ever got was to buy at a resort that you intend to visit on a regular basis and do it close to home. Folks that follow that advice seldom have to pay exchange fees.



OK but that is not exciting. I have been trying to figure that out since I got into Timeshareing. There are too many destinations to explore... So we must pay $$$$.


----------



## janej (Dec 23, 2013)

Maybe we should beef up the TUG direct exchange by using the RCI TPU as guidance.   Direct exchange is hard to find among small group of people, but if we trade weeks with the RCI assigned TPU value, we can save one exchange fee at a time.


----------



## csxjohn (Dec 24, 2013)

janej said:


> Maybe we should beef up the TUG direct exchange by using the RCI TPU as guidance.   Direct exchange is hard to find among small group of people, but if we trade weeks with the RCI assigned TPU value, we can save one exchange fee at a time.



I think that would make trading even harder within a small group.  I have an exchange ad in the TUG classifieds offering a 1Br ocean front unit July 5th on the beach near Daytona.

I don't see assigning a TPU number to that unit helping me to exchange it. It's probably a high number and might scare potential traders away.

I can set my own value to something that someone offers to me.  For example, I have deposited 2Br units with DAE and taken 1Br units in trade because I've wanted to go to those places without regard to what the TPU values may be.

In fact that's one of the things I like about DAE as an exchange company, they don't assign numbers.  They do charge a fee for size upgrades which they never did in the past but I can live with that.

If you are a potential exchanger on the TUG classifieds you could find the TPU number your self for what you're looking at an what you want to trade if that would help you do the exchange. 

I would not want someone to think that because their unit has a lower TPU than mine, I wouldn't trade because in fact I might.  It would depend on when, and where the exchange would be, not an arbitrary number that some computer geek assigned to it.


----------



## ronparise (Dec 24, 2013)

billymach4 said:


> OK but that is not exciting. I have been trying to figure that out since I got into Timeshareing. There are too many destinations to explore... So we must pay $$$$.



 Which is why I chose two points systems over 10 resorts in my home state and over 100 nationwide  Plenty of opportunity for fun with no exchange fees to pay


----------



## Sandy VDH (Dec 24, 2013)

Did Guest Certificates go up too?


----------



## pacodemountainside (Dec 24, 2013)

My take  is a few years  ago RCI kinda lost  stealing weeks lawsuit.  Although us  victims got a trinket they had huge legal fees.

Then came the  1/11/11 massacre.  Cheapo   deposits that would  get one  a nice   2 BR generally worth 154K-231K points  if  booked through Wyndham.  As I recall 154K points  got me  3 cheapos  and a 77K which was  a  visible.  So they got   four around $150 fees  from me.  Since that date I have only used once to go to  CABO.

Also,  they upped the points  charts to where  after paying $169 fee generally much cheaper to  book through Wyndham. Tons of posts discussing this.

Ball parking it,   they probably saw Wyndham owner's usage  around half.


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Dec 24, 2013)

janej said:


> Maybe we should beef up the TUG direct exchange by using the RCI TPU as guidance.   Direct exchange is hard to find among small group of people, but if we trade weeks with the RCI assigned TPU value, we can save one exchange fee at a time.



I think it maybe helpful to include 'last minute direct exchanges' along with the 'last minute rentals' on the forum.


----------



## lprstn (Dec 24, 2013)

In all fairness RCI is a business. How do you expect them to survive? Yeah, I miss the old, cheaper days but inflation, a bad economy, less people traveling will drive some cost up in certain areas.


----------



## Bourne (Dec 24, 2013)

I relate time sharing to my line of business.  There is a market for all kinds of time sharers. No one version is wrong. It basically means how much risk you want to take for perceived gains. 

The Investor 
* The "buy to use" kinds who always buy what they want to use. 
* It a low risk, low gain option. 
* You only get burned if you held on to something going down in quality long enough that it could not be off loaded. 

The Trader 
* The "buy to trade" kinds who always buys the "buy low sell high" property. 
* It a medium risk, medium gain option. 
* As in trading, your ownership does not last for long. You trade in and out of properties that go out of favor. Never let it become a dog. 

The Hedge Fund Manager 
* It follows the Risk on/Risk off pattern. 
* The person buys primarily to rent not to use.
* It a high risk, high gain option. 
* Most nimble of the lot. Will manage not only the cost of usage factor but also the selling angle. 
* You will not see them holding a dog. If its a bad investment, they'll eat it and move on.


----------



## BocaBoy (Dec 26, 2013)

Ridewithme38 said:


> Wait! Where do you find rentals for cheaper then $209 for a week?



That is a totally irrelevant comparison.  You are not renting from RCI.  You are exchanging with another owner.  You have already paid for the week's use.  The RCI fee is only the administrative charge for acting as the middleman.  It is completely unrelated to the actual cost of the week.


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Dec 26, 2013)

BocaBoy said:


> That is a totally irrelevant comparison.  You are not renting from RCI.  You are exchanging with another owner.  You have already paid for the week's use.  The RCI fee is only the administrative charge for acting as the middleman.  It is completely unrelated to the actual cost of the week.



Oh, i guess you're right, let me fix that, by using my most recent exchange as an example.

RCI 1yr membership: $89
Cost of my TPUS for this vacation: $189 ($21 per TPU, 9 TPU's cost)
Exchange fee: $209



> Wait! Where do you find rentals for cheaper then $487 for SEVEN NIGHTS??



I see people mention renting all the time on this board, then i look at their past threads and realize, THEY ARE TIME TO RENT OUT WHAT THEY OWN!  Exchanging through RCI is significantly cheaper then renting.  Matter of fact, when you purchase a timeshare Smartly, so is owning.  Renting is a last resort, something you should only do in desperation, because ,financially, it's just dumb.


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 26, 2013)

janej said:


> Maybe we should beef up the TUG direct exchange by using the RCI TPU as guidance.   Direct exchange is hard to find among small group of people, but if we trade weeks with the RCI assigned TPU value, we can save one exchange fee at a time.



id always figured folks would at least submit the weeks they owned to the direct exchange system...it doesnt cost anything and you are under no obligation to exchange if you dont want to.

but who knows what you might find someone wanting to trade to you for free =)

http://www.tug2.net/timeshare_classified_ads/exchange_your_timeshare_for_free.html


----------



## J Man (Dec 26, 2013)

*RCI Fees *Sigh**

I think the fee was $69 when we joined and I do realize things go up over time.  But honestly, I thought $199 was plenty high enough.  I've always been with RCI but will have to research some of these alternate companies you folks are mentioning.  The last minute getaways for $239 - $299 from RCI are looking real good about now.

 -- J Man


----------



## tahoeJoe (Dec 26, 2013)

*HGVC?*

Does anyone know if this affects trades with RCI through the Hilton Grand Vacation Club system?


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 26, 2013)

*Paid up till next year, but!*

My RCI membership, which I have been a member since the early 80's, is paid up until August of 2014.  I have been contemplating not renewing and this may be the last straw.  When I first joined the timeshare ranks RCI was a good company to work with, now, after being sold and resold it is a nightmare.  Oh, I still have been able to make some good trades but it has been a lot of hassle and downright expensive.  I guess if you figure what a two or three bedroom condo in peak tourist season rents for they are still a really good deal, but never the less, with all their fee increases, I don’t feel the value is there anymore.  I will be seriously evaluating my options with other trading companies over the next few months.  What have some of you used as an alternative and which ones work worked well for you.  I am a week’s owner.


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 26, 2013)

Ridewithme38 said:


> Oh, i guess you're right, let me fix that, by using my most recent exchange as an example.
> 
> RCI 1yr membership: $89
> Cost of my TPUS for this vacation: $189 ($21 per TPU, 9 TPU's cost)
> ...



Don't forget to add in the cost of maintenance fees!


----------



## waymon1949 (Dec 26, 2013)

*KYTraveler*

I was at a Wyndham last week and they told me they own RCI.  Their hook is telling you they will refund $75 if you go to the informational meeting about RCI changes and how to use them.  They say it is not a sales pitch but they tell you to buy Wyndham and go into Wyndham points program to get out of all of the RCI fees.  It lasted 4 hours.  I sold my points timeshare here on TUG and got rid of my RCI points membership.  Now to get rid of my weeks.


----------



## skimble (Dec 26, 2013)

Ridewithme38 said:


> Oh, i guess you're right, let me fix that, by using my most recent exchange as an example.
> 
> RCI 1yr membership: $89
> Cost of my TPUS for this vacation: $189 ($21 per TPU, 9 TPU's cost)
> ...



Platinum Interchange has last minute inventory that they rent for $199, so does DAE.  


The reason RCI can and will get away with this fee increase is... they have a captive customer base.  
Because of guaranteed deposits from all resort members (3500 resorts), extended multi-year contracts with management companies, RCI memberships that are included with certain management companies, Points memberships that are tied to RCI Points for their exchanges, and back-door deals with the mini-systems, they have no fear of losing their customers.  
They could increase their fees to $300/exchange, and business would function fine.


----------



## Carolinian (Dec 26, 2013)

Heck, the exchange fee at UKRE is only fifty pounds, and my deposits have no expiration date as long as I remain a member.  Add to that my summer UK weeks get double credits as long as I trade for weeks between September and June, inclusive.  SFX and DAE cost a bit more, but still less than RCI.  Between the three, they get the job done for me.  Why would I ever want to pay RCI's ripoff prices?


----------



## pearce (Dec 26, 2013)

*Sick of RCI*

I'm really getting sick of RCI. A couple of years ago I had to trade two of my timeshares for a timeshare in California!  What bull!!!  I didn't have a choice had to go to CA.  Two maintenance fees for one timeshare week???  Also, If I decide to put it in my sister's name~ its another fee ~ when I search and find a vacation I have to pay that fee, when you are a platinum member you have to pay the platinum fee.  We are getting "fee" phobic!!!!

I have been trying to avoid them by staying at my timeshares, but I don't want to go to my timeshares all the time, so I have to put up with them.  I am considering getting rid of my timeshares but it seems you can't even give them away!!


----------



## csxjohn (Dec 27, 2013)

BigRedOne said:


> ....  I will be seriously evaluating my options with other trading companies over the next few months.  What have some of you used as an alternative and which ones work worked well for you.  I am a week’s owner.



I'm also a weeks owner and currently use DAE.  Free to join, exchanges are good for 3 years and bonus weeks.  Deposit first or after you find something you like and no fee for putting someone else on the ressie.

When I owned resorts managed by VRI I also used their exchange company, VRI*ety Exchange.



Cliffwood said:


> ...I have been trying to avoid them by staying at my timeshares, but I don't want to go to my timeshares all the time, so I have to put up with them.  I am considering getting rid of my timeshares but it seems you can't even give them away!!



Look into DAE or one of the other smaller exchange companies and don't forget you can exchange right here on TUG directly with other members for no fee.


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Dec 27, 2013)

BigRedOne said:


> Don't forget to add in the cost of maintenance fees!



I included my maintenance fee costs as the tpu cost.  Really guys complain freely. But RCI has more resort weeks available then all the other systems and, even with all the costs included, is going to be half the cost of rentals.


----------



## bnoble (Dec 27, 2013)

> Exchanging through RCI is significantly cheaper then renting.


Sometimes yes, sometimes no.  Over time, if RCI gets its TPU valuations right, you would expect exchanging to be roughly equivalent to renting your timeshare out, and renting the one you are exchanging into, possibly plus a little bit of extra cost to account for the convenience of it.  There are still inefficiencies in the exchange marketplace---and it's possible that there always will be---but over time they should be reduced and/or eliminated. 

But your point is well-taken. I have a DVC exchange coming up that cost me about 1/3 or less what it would have cost to rent from an owner.


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Dec 27, 2013)

bnoble said:


> Sometimes yes, sometimes no.



The only 'no' i can think of is with 'all inclusive resorts' those can be had at discounted rates all over the place. Have you run into other situations where exchanging through RCI has been MORE expensive then renting?


----------



## csxjohn (Dec 27, 2013)

Ridewithme38 said:


> The only 'no' i can think of is with 'all inclusive resorts' those can be had at discounted rates all over the place. Have you run into other situations where exchanging through RCI has been MORE expensive then renting?



Consider this, I rented a week from a Wyndham owner at Ocean Ridge in Edisto Island SC for 7 nights starting July 5, 2015.  It's a 2Br Plus and my total cost was $676.

Now I don't know how many TPUs it would take to get this through RCI but with a $200+ exchange fee, the cost of an RCI membership and my MF to cover the unit I would use to exchange I don't see how exchanging could beat this  price.

Of course I could be wrong because I don't have all the figures needed but if that price could be beat I may look into an RCI membership.  I currently only own one TS and I don't know how many TPUs it would fetch.  Just for comparason let's say I have week 27 resverved for 2014 and it's a one bedroom.

Now, if you tell me I can't get that exchange with what I own then I'll have to consider the cost of obtaining a unit that would get me that exchange.  It still looks to me that renting will be cheaper.


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Dec 27, 2013)

csxjohn said:


> Consider this, I rented a week from a Wyndham owner at Ocean Ridge in Edisto Island SC for 7 nights starting July 5, 2015.  It's a 2Br Plus and my total cost was $676.



Ok, lets put down as close to real numbers as i can here, since i don't know what you own, your MF's or how many TPU's you would get for your MF, i'm going to have to go with the "TUG Recommendation".  Members of TUG recommend that if you are buying a resort to exchange you don't buy one with a MF to TPU ratio of greater then $10-$15 per TPU. So lets split the difference and say $12 per TPU.

Looking at RCI, I see Wyndham Ocean Ridge II 7/18-7/25 for 28 TPU's, using the $12 per TPU number that means it would cost between $336 in TPU's for that. (28 is a high number, from what i've read, the "Average" is 12 TPUs)

So real numbers: 
RCI Membership - $89 (Don't forget if you exchange more then 1 time in a year, this fee doesn't repeat, so the $89 figure isn't really representative of REAL use)
RCI Exchange Fee - $209
TPU Cost - $336

*Total - $634*

(Edited to add:  It appears that Tropic Shores, 1br, Week 27, should get 31 TPUs, but i don't know what your MF's or unit number is)


----------



## cali girl (Dec 27, 2013)

I stopped using RCI at the last rate change. My longtime membership expires in a few days. Someone from RCI called the other night trying to get me to bank my weeks with them and I told her why I won't and she proceeded to tell me rates wern't going up in the near future.  What a joke!


----------



## macmini706 (Dec 27, 2013)

Thank you very much


----------



## csxjohn (Dec 27, 2013)

Ridewithme38 said:


> Ok, lets put down as close to real numbers as i can here, since i don't know what you own, your MF's or how many TPU's you would get for your MF, i'm going to have to go with the "TUG Recommendation".  Members of TUG recommend that if you are buying a resort to exchange you don't buy one with a MF to TPU ratio of greater then $10-$15 per TPU. So lets split the difference and say $12 per TPU.
> 
> Looking at RCI, I see Wyndham Ocean Ridge II 7/18-7/25 for 28 TPU's, using the $12 per TPU number that means it would cost between $336 in TPU's for that. (28 is a high number, from what i've read, the "Average" is 12 TPUs)
> 
> ...



My MFs are just under $500 so about $16 per TPU for this example.  All units are ocean front. You didn't use week 27 for the TPU cost so if it's the same as the week you quoted $16 X 28 TPU is $448 + $209 + $89 = $746.


It's still not too far off and as you mentioned, if you own more than one week and want to use RCI that $89 per use is reduced.

The real problem would be finding the right size unit the week you want it.   But you have this problem with any exchange company or method you use. By using Wyndham owners I can see anywhere from 11 to 13 months ahead depending on what they own.  I'm not sure how that works with RCI weeks.

I thank you for giving me the TPU numbers for my unit, I was curious about that.  

I do have week 27 reserved next year and will let the resort rent it out for me if I don't get an exchange through the TUG classifieds.  The resort only charges us 10% and splits all the money taken in for all 1Br units up for rent that week.  The TUG exchange would be free.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Dec 27, 2013)

pedro47 said:


> When we started exchanging using RCI.   Fees were $29.00 per exchange. That was 1988.



And if they didn't trade your week to someone else, you got your week BACK to use yourself!


----------



## Timeshare Von (Dec 27, 2013)

ronparise said:


> the best timeshare advice I ever got was to buy at a resort that you intend to visit on a regular basis and do it close to home. Folks that follow that advice seldom have to pay exchange fees.



Or one that has enough interest that you can rent it out on the open market when you aren't planning to use it.  My Waikiki has been perfect for that purpose too.


----------



## WinniWoman (Dec 27, 2013)

Let's not forget that private renting is less of a hassle, IMO. No dealing with the exchange process and figuring out TPU's, points and what have you. No wondering what you are going to be able to get if anything. All you do is search TUG, Redweek, Home Away, or whatever other sites, and look for what you want- dates, resorts, size of unit, geographical area, etc. Pay and go!


----------



## Carolinian (Dec 27, 2013)

Most of the independent exchange companies do not charge guest fees.  Perhaps you should check them out:

www.sfx-resorts.com

www.daelive.com

www.platinuminterchange.com

www.tradingplaces.com

www.htse.net

www.ukre.co.uk

Their exchange fees are cheaper than RCI, too!



Cliffwood said:


> I'm really getting sick of RCI. A couple of years ago I had to trade two of my timeshares for a timeshare in California!  What bull!!!  I didn't have a choice had to go to CA.  Two maintenance fees for one timeshare week???  Also, If I decide to put it in my sister's name~ its another fee ~ when I search and find a vacation I have to pay that fee, when you are a platinum member you have to pay the platinum fee.  We are getting "fee" phobic!!!!
> 
> I have been trying to avoid them by staying at my timeshares, but I don't want to go to my timeshares all the time, so I have to put up with them.  I am considering getting rid of my timeshares but it seems you can't even give them away!!


----------



## Carolinian (Dec 27, 2013)

Ridewithme38 said:


> I included my maintenance fee costs as the tpu cost.  Really guys complain freely. But RCI has more resort weeks available then all the other systems and, even with all the costs included, is going to be half the cost of rentals.



Depends on where you want to go.  SFX is a much better bet of getting a London exchange, for example, and DAE is better for Australia.  HTSE or Trading Places do well for Hawaii.

A year or so ago, I did some availibility comparisons for summer UK weeks, and both UKRE and DAE Europe had more weeks availible than either RCI or II in the prime summer weeks in the UK.


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Dec 27, 2013)

Carolinian said:


> A year or so ago, I did some availibility comparisons for summer UK weeks, and both UKRE and DAE Europe had more weeks availible than either RCI or II in the prime summer weeks in the UK.



But, then you'd be in london. If I wanted to go somewhere with crappy weather, snotty people, bad food and mangled English, I'd go to Seattle!


----------



## gnorth16 (Dec 27, 2013)

Ridewithme38 said:


> But, then you'd be in london. If I wanted to go somewhere with crappy weather, snotty people, bad food and mangled English, I'd go to Seattle!



 ........


----------



## gnorth16 (Dec 27, 2013)

mpumilia said:


> Let's not forget that private renting is less of a hassle, IMO. No dealing with the exchange process and figuring out TPU's, points and what have you. No wondering what you are going to be able to get if anything. All you do is search TUG, Redweek, Home Away, or whatever other sites, and look for what you want- dates, resorts, size of unit, geographical area, etc. Pay and go!



Sure, take the easy way out!!!

I enjoy learning the ropes of exchanging and trying to find the best deals.  I like planning and am willing to be flexible to make things work.  I am sure I would not go on the amount of trips that I do if I had to rent from an individual trying to make money (or even cover their MF's) compared to exchanging.  With RCI, it allows me to stay an extra week and still pay less than renting from an owner.

I'm sure exchanging will get tiresome at some point, but for now, it's the thrill of the hunt!!! Just $10 more....


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Dec 31, 2013)

mpumilia said:


> Let's not forget that private renting is less of a hassle, IMO. No dealing with the exchange process and figuring out TPU's, points and what have you. No wondering what you are going to be able to get if anything. All you do is search TUG, Redweek, Home Away, or whatever other sites, and look for what you want- dates, resorts, size of unit, geographical area, etc. Pay and go!



Don't forget about the ever present scammers while trying to rent, the overly involved rental agreements, the "put half in my PayPal first, pay a 1/3 by check and a 1/3 at check in", the dozens of emails and phone calls some renters want you to send back and forth with them, sending your money and personal information online to someone you've never meet, etc. 

IMO, RCI is much less of a hassle and no worry about scammers.


----------



## WinniWoman (Dec 31, 2013)

Ridewithme38 said:


> Don't forget about the ever present scammers while trying to rent, the overly involved rental agreements, the "put half in my PayPal first, pay a 1/3 by check and a 1/3 at check in", the dozens of emails and phone calls some renters want you to send back and forth with them, sending your money and personal information online to someone you've never meet, etc.
> 
> IMO, RCI is much less of a hassle and no worry about scammers.



I humbly disagree. I have done both for years and renting is easier in terms of booking exactly what you want and when. True, no scamming with RCI, although you could argue there is a lot of scamming in the way they run things! LOL! But, as long as you have half a brain you should be able to avoid being scammed with a rental. Agreement too complicated- toss it and look elsewhere. No pay pal for me- I use check or credit card. Emails and phone calls don't bother me- the more communication the better. Follow the sticky info. on rentals in TUG and you should be good to go.


----------



## Coach Boon (Jan 2, 2014)

*Exchange Fees - RCI*

Thanks for the update John. I just paid an exchange fee for $219 Cdn. No one likes fee increases without value being added to it. We pay a fee for being an RCI member, then an exchange fee and possibly a guest fee. It's like the airlines, nickle and dimeing us every time we turn around.

I have had little luck in exchanging into other smaller exchange companies as my time share is not all that attractive except it's red and a great one to trade, great location and the maintenance costs are less than $600/yr. So I just add in the $200 on top of it and figure my vacation will cost me $100 or so per night. Still a good deal.

Having said that, I find the exchange fee becoming pricey without any additional value to it. Given that most things are web based - do it yourself, what am I really paying for?

Kudoos for those of you who have found work arounds to this. It would be nice to apply more pressure to RCI to keep these costs in check or find an easier solution that would provide competition to RCI.


----------



## gnorth16 (Jan 4, 2014)

FYI, to all Canadians the exchange fee is now $241 CDN.  

Not happy about the increase, but it's minimal compared to the amount I save.


----------



## Harmina (Jan 5, 2014)

Yes, it is $241 CAD to exchange. I just put a unit on hold - I was shocked!
A guest certificate is $68.
I received messages from RCI in December informing me that there would be exciting news from RCI in the New Year!
This is not what I expected!


----------



## csxjohn (Jan 5, 2014)

Harmina said:


> Yes, it is $241 CAD to exchange. I just put a unit on hold - I was shocked!
> A guest certificate is $68.
> I received messages from RCI in December informing me that there would be exciting news from RCI in the New Year!
> This is not what I expected!



It's exciting news for them.  Now that Wyndham owns them the squeeze will be put on the exchangers.  There is no incentive for them to economize their operations.  Costs look like they'll be up next year we better cut some corners or raise rates, Oh what the heck we'll just raise the rates and save all that work.

The independents have to watch expenses to keep rates down to keep us away from the big two.


----------



## squierjosh (Jan 7, 2014)

I'm happy? to see I'm not the only person fed up with being nickel and dimed. My MFs for one of my TSs went up to $600 this year. Add RCI membership and exchange fees, and it's not really a good deal anymore. I'm already looking at alternative exchanges.




csxjohn said:


> It's exciting news for them.  Now that Wyndham owns them the squeeze will be put on the exchangers.  There is no incentive for them to economize their operations.  Costs look like they'll be up next year we better cut some corners or raise rates, Oh what the heck we'll just raise the rates and save all that work.
> 
> The independents have to watch expenses to keep rates down to keep us away from the big two.


----------



## gnorth16 (Jan 7, 2014)

gnorth16 said:


> FYI, to all Canadians the exchange fee is now $241 CDN.
> 
> Not happy about the increase, but it's minimal compared to the amount I save.



It didn't prevent me from booking two weeks over Xmas in Cabo for 2015!!!


----------

